# Sunken Stomach



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

*** noticed a couple of my fish have sunken stomach. I didnt notice it before but i guess i wasnt really looking. *** had the fish for about 2 months now, tanks been cycled for about 2.5 months now. They are in a 75gal tank. I feed bluegrass aquatics prepared pellets, tank temp is 79 degrees F. The fish with them seem to be eating when i feed. 
So im contemplating my treatments, I was thinking either paragaurd or a prepared flake like a Antiprotozoan or deworming. I was going to get the food from https://www.angelsplus.com/FlakeMedicated.htm

But *** never had this before in my cichlids. so what treatment should i do, anything different? Thanks

Pictures of the worst specimen


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi,
I'm dealing with the same issue right now. Someone else told me that 2 different meds work really well.

1st: API General Cure 1/2 package, 2 tablespoons of Epson salt, and 2 cups of tank water. Add you food and let it sit for about 30 minutes. you can add garlic gaurd to help with the taste If they refuse to eat it. I have not had any problems.

2nd is the same but use prazipro instead of general cure.
I'm using the general cure method right now. I'm on day 4. Make sure all your fish are eating it and make sure you clean your substrate well. Paragaurd will jot help for internal parasites. Good luck to you.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

How long do i do the treatment for?


----------



## Chili_girl (Jan 19, 2014)

Having same problem and have already lost 3 fish this week. Is the treatment above working? How long is the course of treatment?

In addition to the sunken belly problem I also noticed little red strings floating around in the hospital that look like bloodworms, I don't feed bloodworms. This makes me think this is a worm problem. Does this cause the sunken belly? If so, I'm assuming all tanks will need to be treated ??!! The fish affected are from different tanks. Could it be I have more than one issue going on?

My tanks have been up and running for 2-3 years with no problems, water chemistry is fine, try not to overfeed, do 50% weekly water changes in all tanks. Never had this problem until I used the Malawi Lake salt. I doubt if there is a correlation, but I need to get a handle on this before this gets out of hand and find out what is happening.

Any help with this would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

Read it viewtopic.php?f=23&t=343209


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

are there any premade foods that can treat this?


----------

